# Το νήμα των αγνώριστων



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Κάποιοι εδώ μέσα θα ξέρετε τον προβληματισμό με τα λάθη στη μετάφραση κύριων ονομάτων. Ο Αδριανός της πύλης που γίνεται Χάντριαν όταν μιλάμε για το τείχος (δωράκι, το αγνώριστο «τείχος»: «Το πιο γνωστό είναι το ογκώδες *Τοίχος του Αδριανού στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία, http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αδριανός) δεν είναι και τόσο... αγνώριστος. Αλλά, για όσους δεν ξέρουν λατινικά, πώς να το κάνουμε, ο Πόλλαξ τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει με τον Πολυδεύκη; Στη συνέχεια, θα αντιγράψω από άλλο νήμα τις ως τώρα στρατολογήσεις στη Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων. Προσθέστε κι εσείς και ο Σαραντάκος θα σας ευλογεί. Το βράδυ που θα παίζει στρατιωτάκια, θα βάζει τους Ανύπαρκτους να χτυπιούνται με τους Αγνώριστους.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Η μετάφραση του ντοκιμαντέρ μας πληροφορεί ότι "το τείχος του Χάντριαν χώριζε την Αγγλία από τη Σκωτία". Μεγάλε και δοξασμένε Χάντριαν ! Να υποθέσουμε ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν περνά και συχνά από την πύλη του Αδριανού;
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2534

Rogerios:
(...) πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ξεκινήσει η στρατολόγηση και των Αγνώριστων, γιατί υποψιάζομαι ότι περιμένει κόσμος και κοσμάκης να καταταγεί.

Curry:
Ωραία, θα συνεισφέρω με τον αδερφό του Κάστορα, που σύμφωνα με τον υποτιτλισμό ενός ντοκιμαντέρ που είχε προβληθεί κάποια χρόνια πριν σε κρατικό κανάλι, τον λέγανε Πόλαξ!

Rogerios:
Από τους πρώτους, πάντως, που θα καταταγούν στη Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων (και με βαθμό στρατηγού τουλάχιστον) είναι και ο περίφημος "Σολούκας", του οποίου την ύπαρξη μας έκαναν γνωστή οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι στον "Αλέξανδρο" του Όλιβερ Στόουν. Το "Σέλευκος" μάλλον τους φάνηκε μπανάλ...


----------



## danae (Jan 19, 2009)

Φρέσκο (μόλις το ανακάλυψα δηλαδή, εντελώς συμπτωματικά αφού διάβασα το νήμα). Από τον δεύτερο τόμο των εκδόσεων "Ζαχαρόπουλος" για τον Πουτσίνι, και συγκεκριμένα από το libretto της Μποέμ:
Non farmi il Barbablù = Μη μου κάνεις τον Μπαρμπαμπλού.

Δεν είμαι ιταλομαθής, αλλά δεν εννοεί τον κυανοπώγωνα;


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2009)

Το βιβλίο "Ένας τάφος για τον Μπορίς Νταβίντοβιτς" (ή κάπως έτσι) του Ντανίλο Κις έχει κάμποσους Αγνώριστους. Μερικοί είναι και άγνωστοι, οπότε θα καταταγούν τελευταίοι στη στρατιά, σαν τον ζωγράφο Μπουρνικέλοφ. (Μπουρνικέλ λέγεται, αλλά οι σέρβοι κλίνουν τα κύρια ονόματα, ιδιοτροπία για την οποία δεν είχαν ενημερώσει τη μεταφράστρια). Τμήμα της στρατιάς όμως θα στρατοπεδεύει στο Ντασό. Ναι, καλά σκεφτήκατε, γι' αυτό το στρατόπεδο πρόκειται.


----------



## danae (Jan 19, 2009)

sarant said:


> Τμήμα της στρατιάς όμως θα στρατοπεδεύει στο Ντασό. Ναι, καλά σκεφτήκατε, γι' αυτό το στρατόπεδο πρόκειται.



Dachau, genau?


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2009)

Γκενό! (για να κάνει και ρίμα)


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

danae said:


> Από τον δεύτερο τόμο των εκδόσεων "Ζαχαρόπουλος" για τον Πουτσίνι, και συγκεκριμένα από το libretto της Μποέμ:
> Non farmi il Barbablù = Μη μου κάνεις τον Μπαρμπαμπλού.
> 
> Δεν είμαι ιταλομαθής, αλλά δεν εννοεί τον κυανοπώγωνα;



Το άλμα είναι μεγάλο, μεγαλύτερο από εκείνο που χωρίζει τον γενειοφόρο από τον μπάρμπα. Και, ναι, ο Κυανοπώγων είναι (Blue Beard αντί για Bluebeard στο αγγλικό λιμπρέτο), αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι γυρεύει εκεί ο Κυανοπώγων, ίσως δεν καταλάβαινε κι οι μεταφραστής και αποφάσισε ότι καλύτερα είναι να κάνει τη ρίμα με τη Λουλού. :)

(Φαίνεται ότι δεν ξέρω από Μποέμ, ε;)


----------



## danae (Jan 19, 2009)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι του λέει κάτι σαν "μη μου κάνεις τον άγριο"...

...και "μπαρμπαμπλού", όπως λέμε "μπαρμπαμπέν"...


----------



## aerosol (Jan 20, 2009)

Είμαι στην ευτυχή θέση να έχω την "Αυγή των μάγων" των Pauwels και Bergier -παλιά έκδοση του Κάκτου. Η μελέτη αυτού του βιβλίου μπορεί να φέρει παροξυσμό γέλιου στον ανυποψίαστο αναγνώστη.

O Ερμής ο Τρισμέγιστος αποδίδεται "Ερμές Τριζμεζίστ".
Το Ζοχάρ (σημαντικό βιβλίο του εβραϊκού μυστικισμού) γίνεται "ο Ζοχάρ".
Η Θούλη γίνεται "το Τυλέ" αλλά και "ο Τυλέ".
Αναλόγως, η Σαμπάλα γίνεται "ο Σαμπαλάχ".
Ο "διάσημος ατομικός Νίελς Μπορχ" γίνεται... αυτό που διαβάσατε.
Το πανεπιστήμιο "Πρίστον" έχασε ένα σημαντικό "ν".
Ο Όμηρος ανέφερε όντως την "μυθική Σερίφ";
Ο "μετρητής Γκέικερ" μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα.
H Ζολιό-Κιουρί γίνεται άντρας.
Το "Μαουτζάουζεν" μου θυμίζει το Ντασό!
Παραδόξως, ο Ανρί Μπερξόν γίνεται "Ένρι Μπέρκσον".
Ο Λάβκραφτ βαφτίζεται "Λόβερκραφτ"...
...ενώ το βιβλίο του Τσέστερτον "The man who was Thursday" ονομάζεται "Νομέ Ζεντί".
Μαθαίνουμε πως οι δορυφόροι του Άρη είναι ο "Φόμπος και ο Δείμος".
Το βιβλίο Χαλδαϊκή Μαγεία τιτλοφορείται "Μαγεία Καλντεέν".
Φυσικά το φοβερό Γέτι γίνεται "Γετί".
Ο Τσαρλς Φορτ γαλλοποιείται ("Σαρλ"), ενώ περιγράφεται η ζωή του στην Αμερική.
Ενημερωνόμαστε πως ο Αριστοτέλης έγραψε το "De Caelo" -και όχι το Περί Ουρανού.
Ο Κλήμης ο Αλεξανδρεύς γίνεται Κλημέντιος.
 Τα Βάφεν Ες Ες ήταν... "Φάβεν" -γι αυτό και ηττήθηκε η Γερμανία, εξάλλου!
Ο ήρωας των αρχαίων Σουμερίων ήταν ο "Ζιλγαμές".
Γνωρίζατε πως ο Μπόρχες έγραψε το "Λ'Αλέφ";
Και πως η Καμπάλα είναι η "Καμπάλ";
Ο Pauwels πιστεύω πως στη μητρική του γλώσσα δεν είναι "Πάουελς", έτσι;

Κάπου εδώ σταματώ... Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Αυτή η λίστα όχι μόνο δεν περιλαμβάνει όλους τους αγνώριστους του βιβλίου αλλά ωχριά μπροστά στο σύνολο των απίθανων που συμβαίνουν στο ταλαίπωρο κείμενο όσο προσπαθείς να το διαβάσεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 20, 2009)

sarant said:


> Το βιβλίο "Ένας τάφος για τον Μπορίς Νταβίντοβιτς" (ή κάπως έτσι) του Ντανίλο Κις έχει κάμποσους Αγνώριστους. (...) Τμήμα της στρατιάς όμως θα στρατοπεδεύει στο Ντασό. Ναι, καλά σκεφτήκατε, γι' αυτό το στρατόπεδο πρόκειται.


http://alexis-chryssanthie.blogspot.com/2008/09/2.html


----------



## stathis (Jan 20, 2009)

sarant said:


> Το βιβλίο "Ένας τάφος για τον Μπορίς Νταβίντοβιτς" (ή κάπως έτσι) του Ντανίλο Κις έχει κάμποσους Αγνώριστους.


Τότε καλύτερα να το λέμε "Ένας μπάφος για τον Μπορίς Νταβίντοβιτς"...


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2009)

aerosol said:


> Είμαι στην ευτυχή θέση να έχω την "Αυγή των μάγων" των Pauwels και Bergier -παλιά έκδοση του Κάκτου. Η μελέτη αυτού του βιβλίου μπορεί να φέρει παροξυσμό γέλιου στον ανυποψίαστο αναγνώστη.
> 
> H Ζολιό-Κιουρί γίνεται άντρας.



Μερικά είναι αχτύπητα -ωστόσο, ο Φρεντερίκ Ζολιό-Κιουρί ήταν πράγματι άντρας. Η Ιρέν, γυναίκα του, όχι.


----------



## aerosol (Jan 20, 2009)

> ο Φρεντερίκ Ζολιό-Κιουρί ήταν πράγματι άντρας. Η Ιρέν, γυναίκα του, όχι.


Πάνε χρόνια από τότε που διάβασα το βιβλίο. Πιθανότατα να κάνω εγώ λάθος, μια που χθες απλά το ξεφύλλισα. Σκέφτηκα αυτόματα την Ιρέν, αλλά είναι λογικότερο να πρόκειται για -σωστή- αναφορά στον σύζυγο. Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση και κερνώ άλλον ένα αγνώριστο (πάντα από το ίδιο βιβλίο):
Υποδεχτείτε τον "Ροζέ Μπακόν": αν αποκρυπτογράφησα σωστά, είναι ο Roger Bacon (γνωστός και ως Βάκων στους παλιότερους).


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 20, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι μια διμοιρία μπορεί να μας προσφέρει ο αρχικός υποτιτλισμός τριών ταινιών του Ρ. Ροσελίνι με ιστορικό θέμα, τις οποίες είχε προβάλει προ τετραετίας (αν θυμάμαι καλά) το κανάλι της Βουλής. Με τις δύο από αυτές (Σωκράτης και Άγιος Αυγουστίνος) έχει ασχοληθεί εκτενώς στις σελίδες του ο sarant, συγκεκριμένα στην ενότητα: "Έπεα αλλά όχι πτερόεντα: Μεταφραστικά ατοπήματα σε υποτίτλους" (βλ. http://www.sarantakos.com/language/epea2.html και http://www.sarantakos.com/language/socrate.html). Εξίσου απολαυστικός ήταν ο υποτιτλισμός του τρίτου φιλμ, με θέμα τον Καρτέσιο (Ντεκάρτ, αν προτιμάτε): ο μεταφραστής επέλεξε (;) να διατηρήσει την εξιταλισμένη μορφή όλων (μα όλων) των κυρίων ονομάτων, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε φράσεις όπως "Γεια σου Καρτέζιο", "το βιβλίο του Καρτέζιο" κ.λπ. (δυστυχώς τότε δεν κρατούσα σημειώσεις για να σας φέρω ωραιότερα παραδείγματα). Προς τιμήν των υπευθύνων του, το κανάλι της Βουλής άλλαξε πολιτική στο θέμα του υποτιτλισμού, μετά και το σχετικό κράξιμο, και τα πράγματα βελτιώθηκαν αισθητά (τις μέρες των γιορτών νομίζω ότι ξαναπροβλήθηκε ο "Σωκράτης" και τα υπέροχα που περιέγραφε ο sarant είχαν ευτυχώς διορθωθεί).


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2009)

Προκειμένου για το κανάλι της Βουλής, δεν ξέρω για πόσο πρόσφατα μιλάς, Rogerios. Πάντως στα τέλη του 1997 είχα φρίξει με τους υποτίτλους μιας ταινίας του Μπέλα Ταρ κι είχα γράψει κάτι σχετικό στο μπλογκ μου.

Τέλος πάντων, να προσθέσω κι εγώ την ισχνή συγκομιδή μου από άλλες πηγές.
Στο Περισκόπιο της Επιστήμης του 1997, σε πρωτότυπο (;) αρχαιολογικό (!) άρθρο, ο Flavius Josèphe του μη ομολογημένου πρωτοτύπου είχε γίνει Φλάβιος Ιωσήφ αντί για Φλάβιος Ιώσηπος και το εκ των βασικών του έργων "Ιουδαϊκή Αρχαιολογία" είχε γίνει "Περί Εβραϊκών Αρχαιοτήτων" ([Des] Antiquités judaiques).
Επίσης, στο περιοδικό "Μετάφραση", σε μετάφραση γαλλικού κειμένου στα ελληνικά, ο Λατίνος Αύλος Γέλλιος είχε παραμείνει Γάλλος, Aulu-Gelle.

Όσο λιγότερο γνωστοί είναι όλοι αυτοί, τόσο περισσότερο το ολίσθημα μπορεί να συμβεί στα καλύτερα σπίτια. Η μετάφραση είναι κουραστική δουλειά, απαιτεί συνεχή εγρήγορση, και κανείς μας δεν είναι τέλειος.


----------



## aerosol (Jan 21, 2009)

Βρήκα αναφορά για τον -αγνώριστο- Μπαρόκο Μπάρμα!


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2009)

Έχει το ελαφρυντικό ότι το 2007 ο περί ου ήταν λιγότερο γνωστός...

Το παραπάνω αμίμητο με τον Μπoρόκο Μπάρμα μου θύμισε μια γνωστή μου Αθηναία, 17άρα τότε, που μήνες *μετά* την τουρκική εισβολή στην Κύπρο δεν είχε πάρει χαμπάρι, ούτε για το πραξικόπημα, ούτε για την εισβολή, ίσως ούτε και για τον ερχομό του Καραμανλή.


----------



## curry (Jan 21, 2009)

Σαν τον *Μπορορή Ρεζόπολη* ένα πράγμα!

To BBC μπορεί να το διόρθωσε, αλλά έχουν ξεμείνει αναπαραγωγές σε άλλα site, όπως εδώ.

BBC News
Greece has seen some of its worst fires in years, leaving property destroyed and land ravaged, forcing people to flee their homes and livelihoods.
(...)
"The government has decided the priority will be to the villages with the greatest number of fatal victims - Artamitha, Makistos and Smirna from the municipality of Zacharo," government spokesman *Bororis Resopolis *said.


----------



## stathis (Jan 21, 2009)

curry said:


> Σαν τον *Μπορορή Ρεζόπολη* ένα πράγμα!


The postman's son, I presume.


----------



## curry (Jan 21, 2009)

Καλέ, στο από πάνω που έβαλα για τον Μπορορή-the postman's son-Ρεζόπλη, μόλις εντόπισα και την Αρταμίθα (Αρτέμιδα). Κι αυτή η Smirna, πώς λέγεται, θυμάται κανείς;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2009)

curry said:


> Κι αυτή η Smirna, πώς λέγεται, θυμάται κανείς;


Σμέρνα.


----------



## sarant (Mar 27, 2009)

Η Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων βρήκε τον ιστορικό που θα περιγράψει τα κατορθώματά της:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/03/27/f-joseph/


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Mar 27, 2009)

Και οι συμμορίτες του Λος Άτζελες δεν είναι σε _κλίκα_ (_clique_) αλλά σε_ κλικ_, σύμφωνα με χθεσινοβραδινό ντοκυμαντέρ του ΣΚΑΪ. Ο καθένας έχει το δικό του κλικ, ρε παιδί μου, τι να κάνουμε! Όλοι έχουν τα κουμπιά τους...

(Ναι, λίγο άσχετο, μιας και μιλάτε για κύρια ονόματα.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2009)

sarant said:


> Η Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων βρήκε τον ιστορικό που θα περιγράψει τα κατορθώματά της:
> http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/03/27/f-joseph/



Ο Ιώσηπος είναι τελικά από τους πιο αγνώριστους και πιο ταλαιπωρημένους. Ήδη, λίγο πιο πάνω, τον έχουμε και σαν «Φλάβιος Ιωσήφ» (το οποίο δεν είναι τερατώδες, σαν το Ζοζέφ), απλώς μη αναγνωρίσιμο.

Λοιπόν:
Αγγλικά, Λατινικά: Josephus (ως Ρωμαίος πολίτης Flavius Josephus)
Γαλλικά: Flavius Josèphe (κοίτα που η γαλλική σελίδα της Wikipedia έχει έτοιμη τη μετάφραση)
Ισπανικά: Flavio Josefo
Ιταλικά: Flavio Giuseppe
Ελληνικά: Ο *Ιώσηπος* (ή ο *Φλάβιος Ιώσηπος* — και όχι «Ιώσηπος Φλάβιος»). Εμείς δεν αναφέρουμε συνήθως το «Φλάβιος» γιατί ένας είναι ο Ιώσηπος και δεν τον μπερδεύουμε με άλλους.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εμείς δεν αναφέρουμε συνήθως το «Φλάβιος» γιατί ένας είναι ο Ιώσηπος και δεν τον μπερδεύουμε με άλλους.



Πάντως, αυτός ο καλός άνθρωπος ως Φλάβιος (ή για να είμαστε ακριβείς Φλαύιος) Ηώσηπος υπέγραφε τα πονήματά του. Το "Φλάβιος" (gentilice, πώς το μεταφράζουμε αυτό αρχηγέ;:)) δεν είναι χρήσιμο απλώς ως διακριτικό, δηλώνει πολλά για την ιστορία του ανδρός (αρχής γενομένης από το ότι έγινε Ρωμαίος πολίτης).


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Πάντως, αυτός ο καλός άνθρωπος ως Φλάβιος (ή για να είμαστε ακριβείς Φλαύιος) Ηώσηπος υπέγραφε τα πονήματά του. Το "Φλάβιος" (gentilice, πώς το μεταφράζουμε αυτό αρχηγέ;:)) δεν είναι χρήσιμο απλώς ως διακριτικό, δηλώνει πολλά για την ιστορία του ανδρός (αρχής γενομένης από το ότι έγινε Ρωμαίος πολίτης).


Επειδή αυτό είναι το νήμα των αγνώριστων: αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι, αν οι Ιταλοί τολμήσουν να γράψουν ένα σκέτο Giuseppe, τότε θα είναι αγνώριστος, ή θα μπορούσε να είναι ο Βέρντι ή κάθε άλλος Ιωσήφ. Εμείς και οι Άγγλοι (που τον κράτησαν με τον ρωμαϊκό του, ενώ, ας πούμε ο Marcus Antonius είναι πιο γνωστός σαν Mark Antony) γράφουμε Ιώσηπος και Josephus χωρίς να κινδυνεύουμε να τον κάνουμε αγνώριστο.

gentilic, nomina gentilia, όνομα του γένους. Δεν φτιάξαμε ακόμα κάτι σε *γενωνυμικό ή *γενεωνυμικό, αλλά μπορεί και να μην το ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2009)

Από τη σαραντάκειο Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων, που βρήκε και άλλες σελίδες να στρατοπεδεύσει, πληροφορήθηκα και για τον Ακράγαντα που έμεινε *Αγριγέντο(ς). Για πολλοστή φορά, η Wikipedia έμεινε αναξιοποίητη. Και όμως γράφει: «It is renowned as the site of the ancient Greek city of Akragras (also known as Acragas in Greek, Agrigentum in Latin and Kerkent in Arabic)». (Κάποιος που είναι γραμμένος, μπορεί να κάνει Akragas εκείνο το Akragras; Έχει ήδη πάρει κόσμο στο λαιμό του.)

Στο ίδιο άρθρο του Στάντη Αποστολίδη, που διαβάζεται ολόκληρο με πολύ ενδιαφέρον, βρίσκουμε έναν παλιό γνωστό (το καταραμένο _ευάριθμος_ με τη σημασία του _πολυάριθμος_) και νέα ολισθήματα: για «ξύλινες πινακίδες, που παραδόξως διατηρήθηκαν σε υδαρή κατάσταση». Το αγγλικό γράφει: «In the 1970s and 1980s hundreds of documents of the late first and early second century AD were discovered at the fortress of Vindolanda on Hadrian’s Wall, written in ink on smooth, thin slips of wood (and, exceptionally, preserved in waterlogged conditions)». Είπαμε, είναι ψείρας ο Στάντης — αλλά άλλο «κατάσταση» και άλλο «συνθήκες» (_διατηρήθηκαν αν και βυθισμένα στο νερό_). Για να βρήκε τα ελάχιστα που αναφέρει ο Στάντης, η μετάφραση θα είναι πολύ καλή. Δεν έχει καν «τείχος του Χάντριαν». :)

Προσθήκη: Έγινε η διόρθωση σε Akragas και ευχαριστούμε πολύ όποιον την έκανε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο Ιώσηπος είναι τελικά από τους πιο αγνώριστους και πιο ταλαιπωρημένους. Ήδη, λίγο πιο πάνω, τον έχουμε και σαν «Φλάβιος Ιωσήφ» (το οποίο δεν είναι τερατώδες, σαν το Ζοζέφ), απλώς μη αναγνωρίσιμο.
> 
> Λοιπόν:
> Αγγλικά, Λατινικά: Josephus (ως Ρωμαίος πολίτης Flavius Josephus)
> ...


Νάτος πάλι:
Τα γραπτά του Φλάβιου Ιωσήφ δεν αποτελούν τη μοναδική μαρτυρία


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2009)

Ναι, είναι αναδημοσίευση από εδώ (Le Monde diplomatique). Και μου φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για καλομεταφρασμένο άρθρο. Αλλά την πατάνε με τον Ιώσηπο όσοι μεταφράζουν από τα γαλλικά, φαίνεται.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και μου φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για καλομεταφρασμένο άρθρο.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο σκέφτηκα, καθώς το διάβαζα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία: βλέπω ότι στο άρθρο χρησιμοποιεί «βερβερίνικων φυλών», «εξιουδαϊσμένοι Βερβερίνοι», «βερβερίνων πολεμιστών» για τα γαλλικά Berbères judaïsés, guerriers berbères, αντί για τα πιο συνηθισμένα _Βέρβεροι (των Βερβέρων), βερβερικών_. Και ψάχνοντας να δω πόσο διαδεδομένος είναι αυτός ο τύπος έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό από την Livepedia. Ισχύει αυτά που γράφει εκεί; Από πού ως πού αυτή η διαφοροποίηση;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2009)

Εγώ ξέρω μόνο τους μπαρμπερίνους. Βερβερίνους δεν ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2009)

Οι μπαρμπερίνοι είναι μπερμπερίνοι / βερβερίνοι από την Μπαρμπαριά. Η Νουβία δεν ξέρω γιατί μπήκε στη μέση.


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2009)

Αυτή τη διαφορά μου την έλεγε κάποιος γαλλόφωνος πριν από λίγο καιρό, εγώ είχα ακούσει μόνο για τους Βερβερίνους (το αντίθετο της Αλεξάνδρας, δηλαδή). Από την άλλη, μου άρεσε που λέει τους κατοίκους της Λιβύης, Λίβυες (ΟΚ, ξέρω ότι λέγονταν και έτσι, αλλά εμένα μου θύμισε αλλαγή φύλου).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 21, 2009)

Εδώ βάζουμε και τους Ανύπαρκτους;

Από το Quiz Show χτες το βράδυ στη ΝΕΤ:
I wanted to talk to you about Ode On a Grecian Urn.
Θέλω να σου μιλήσω για την Ωδή στον* Γκρέσιαν Ουρν*.

Και αναρωτιέμαι, η αφελής: Δεν του άναψε κανένα λαμπάκι η σύνταξη (*Α* grecian); Δεν του άναψε κανένα λαμπάκι ούτε η λέξη grecian; Τη λέξη urn δεν την είχε ξανακούσει ποτέ;


----------



## sunshine (Apr 21, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα τον θεωρήσετε αγνώριστο, αλλά σύμφωνα με παλιότερο ρεπορτάζ σε κρατικό (αν θυμάμαι καλά) δελτίο ειδήσεων, άγνωστοι βάνδαλοι έσπασαν το άγαλμα του Νεύτωνα στη Φλωρεντία.
Το γεγονός ότι ο Νεύτων είναι γυμνός με μακριά γενιάδα και ένα είδος τρίαινας ή μπαστουνιού, διόλου δεν παραξένεψε τον δημοσιογράφο.
Γιατί φυσικά ο Nettuno δεν είναι άλλος από τον Ποσειδώνα, ή τουλάχιστον την αντίστοιχη ρωμαϊκή θεότητα και όχι ο καλός μας Ισαάκ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 3, 2020)

danae said:


> Non farmi il Barbablù = Μη μου κάνεις τον Μπαρμπαμπλού.
> Δεν είμαι ιταλομαθής, αλλά δεν εννοεί τον κυανοπώγωνα;


Μπορεί να εννοεί τον Μπαμπαστρούμφ. Σίγουρα έχει κυανό πώγωνα.

Λοιπόν δεν ήξερα ότι είχαμε τέτοιο νήμα! Πόσα έχανα! Να βάλω κι εγώ το λιθαράκι μου με τον *Τζέφρι Βιλαρντούιν* (αν θυμάμαι καλά, γιατί πάνε κάτι χρόνια που είχα δει το σχετικό ντοκιμαντέρ, αχ πόσο αμελώ τη μόρφωσή μου).


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2020)

Εχουμε τέτοιο νήμα; Να πω κι εγώ για τον διάσημο Γερμανό μουσικό Χανς φον Μπύλοου*.
(Από υλικό του Μεγάρου μουσικής, εδώ, η πηγή είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα)

* Κάποιος βλέπει πολύ Χόλιγουντ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2020)

SBE said:


> Κάποιος βλέπει πολύ Χόλιγουντ.


Θες να πεις *Χόλυγουντ. Τι το 'χουμε το ύψιλον άμα δεν το φοράμε;


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Θες να πεις *Χόλυγουντ. Τι το 'χουμε το ύψιλον άμα δεν το φοράμε;


Kαι μάλιστα έπρεπε να πω Χολλυουούντ, και υψιλον έχουμε και ου έχουμε για το w.


----------

